# Concorso OpenSource

## emix

http://www.opensourcecontest.it/

Qualcuno l'ha visto? E' un concorso per i progetti opensource italiani e il vincitore di ogni categoria si aggiudica 1500 euro. Tra le categorie c'è anche quella di miglior community. Che ne pensate?  :Wink: 

I 1500 euro potrebbero contribuire alle spese del Gechi.

----------

## codadilupo

 *emi wrote:*   

> http://www.opensourcecontest.it/
> 
> Qualcuno l'ha visto? E' un concorso per i progetti opensource italiani e il vincitore di ogni categoria si aggiudica 1500 euro. Tra le categorie c'è anche quella di miglior community. Che ne pensate? 
> 
> I 1500 euro potrebbero contribuire alle spese del Gechi.

 

Non sembra una cattiva idea, ma mi pare di capire che, per ora, nessun progetto sia stato iscritto... questo vuol dire... meno concorrenti  :Wink:  ?

P.S.: rinvio la parola ai nostri responsabili

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *emi wrote:*   I 1500 euro potrebbero contribuire alle spese del Gechi. 
> 
> Non sembra una cattiva idea, ma mi pare di capire che, per ora, nessun progetto sia stato iscritto... questo vuol dire... meno concorrenti  ?
> 
> 

 

A guardare il sito sembra che la community debba essere quella di supporto a uno dei progetti presentati. Presentiamo il CMS dei Gechi?

----------

## Ginko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A guardare il sito sembra che la community debba essere quella di supporto a uno dei progetti presentati. Presentiamo il CMS dei Gechi?

 

Ad avene uno   :Shocked: 

La scadenza del 30.5 e' un po' stretta per avere qualcosa di presentabile IMHO

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Ad avene uno  
> 
> La scadenza del 30.5 e' un po' stretta per avere qualcosa di presentabile IMHO

 

Troppo presto e fra un po' io rinizio le lezioni...

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A guardare il sito sembra che la community debba essere quella di supporto a uno dei progetti presentati.

 

Dal loro sito

 *Quote:*   

> Documentazione, aiuto ai nuovi utenti, forum, chat, mailing list: verrà premiato il miglior supporto agli sviluppatori ma anche, e soprattutto, ai semplici utilizzatori.

 

Io credo che per community loro intendano proprio la comunità, intesa come supporto. Quindi secondo me rientrerebbe in quest'ottica questo forum, il canale IRC, tutta la documentazione prodotta da questo gruppo, ecc.

----------

## alexbr

Io e Silian87 (colgo l'occasione per invitare tutti) iniziamo con la creazione di una distribuzione live basata su gentoo, che si installa su disco e permette l'ottimizzazione successivamente.

Inoltre ci sarà anche un tool grafico per emerge.

Visto da parte del Gechi IMHO è il modo migliore per diffondere gentoo linux, perchè consente di avere un sistema subito funzionante, che può essere sistemato secondo le proprie esigenze a posteriori.

Che ne dite di questa proposta?

----------

## Ginko

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Io e Silian87 (colgo l'occasione per invitare tutti) iniziamo con la creazione di una distribuzione live basata su gentoo, che si installa su disco e permette l'ottimizzazione successivamente.
> 
> Inoltre ci sarà anche un tool grafico per emerge.
> 
> Visto da parte del Gechi IMHO è il modo migliore per diffondere gentoo linux, perchè consente di avere un sistema subito funzionante, che può essere sistemato secondo le proprie esigenze a posteriori.
> ...

 

Qualcosa tipo knoppix pero' basato su gentoo? Idea interessante. Il problema e' il riconoscimento live dell'hardware, il punto di forza di knoppix.

--Gianluca

----------

## alexbr

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcosa tipo knoppix pero' basato su gentoo? Idea interessante. Il problema e' il riconoscimento live dell'hardware, il punto di forza di knoppix. 

 

Per quello ci sono i tool automatici, come quelli di knoppix, nel portage   :Wink: 

----------

## mtto

 *emi wrote:*   

> I 1500 euro potrebbero contribuire alle spese del Gechi.

 

So che non si dovrebbe postare senza prima essersi informati per benino ma... per finanziare il Gechi non si potrebbe usare Paypal?   :Question: 

www.paypal.com

----------

## shev

Imho la comunità italiana di Gentoo ci starebbe benissimo in questo concorso. Più che altro bisognerebbe stabilire come sottoscrivere l'eventuale candidatura: si fa riferimento a gentoo.it? gentoo-italia.org? Il forum? Tutti e tre (se si può)?

Insomma, l'idea è buona e non ci costa nulla provare, magari discutiamone per bene, imho può valerne la pena: siamo una comunità piuttosto unita e seria, attiva, ogni tanto produciamo piccoli tool, doc o ebuild, abbiamo dato vita al gechi, etc

Tra l'altro ho notato ora che tra i progetti in concorso c'è l'ottimo Catalyst di lu_zero, uno degli sviluppatori italiani di Gentoo. Complimenti a lui e al nostro amato e velocissimo pinguino  :Wink: 

p.s.: mtto, credo che sia ancora presto per parlare di eventuali mezzi fissi per avere una qualche sponsorizzazione o aiuti economici. In futuro se ne potrebbe parlare, ma per ora credo sia meglio limitarci ad eventuali entrate come quella di questo concorso, donazioni spontanee di qualche socio e così via. Poi è la mia visione, sei liberissimo di proporre questa cosa nella ML del Gechi così ne parliamo tutti insieme  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro ho notato ora che tra i progetti in concorso c'è l'ottimo Catalyst di lu_zero, uno degli sviluppatori italiani di Gentoo. Complimenti a lui e al nostro amato e velocissimo pinguino 
> 
> 

 

[OT]

alexbr e sillian87, avete pensato di appoggiarvi proprio al catalyst per creare la vostra distro?

Insomma una sorta di <super-catalist> con i tool di autoconfigurazione di knoppix  :Wink: 

[/OT]

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Imho la comunità italiana di Gentoo ci starebbe benissimo in questo concorso. Più che altro bisognerebbe stabilire come sottoscrivere l'eventuale candidatura: si fa riferimento a gentoo.it? gentoo-italia.org? Il forum? Tutti e tre (se si può)?
> 
> 

 

Io direi di fare riferimento al "gechi network" (quindi tutti e 4).

Questo però richiederebbe un pò di coordinamento tra i siti ed eventualemente un pò di impegno da parte nostra nel diversificarci, magari scrivendo qualche guida da passare a Morellik (gli handbook proposti da benve?) e un pò di news da passare a Stefano (attualmente un pò di news vengono postate direttamente nel forum...).

Cosa ne pensate?

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cosa ne pensate?

 

Me gusta  :Very Happy: 

Lascio però la parola ai responsabili dei due siti. Di certo una bella collaborazione tra le tre realtà attuali (gechi, gentoo.it e gentoo-italia) sarebbe splendido; non che già non si collabori, ma aumentarla diversificando contemporaneamente compiti e peculiarità sarebbe molto bello  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Lascio però la parola ai responsabili dei due siti. Di certo una bella collaborazione tra le tre realtà attuali (gechi, gentoo.it e gentoo-italia) sarebbe splendido; non che già non si collabori, ma aumentarla diversificando contemporaneamente compiti e peculiarità sarebbe molto bello 

 

Vedo che (sempre quelli di Zope) hanno messo anche il canale IRC...  forse anche per noi é il caso di parlare di 4 realtà  :Wink: !

Eppoi noi abbiamo anche il bot di teho_  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Vedo che (sempre quelli di Zope) hanno messo anche il canale IRC...  forse anche per noi é il caso di parlare di 4 realtà !

 

Sisi, ovviamente. Nel conto vanno messi anche questo forum e ML (sebbene poco attiva). Parlavo dei siti perchè dovremmo indicare un sito come riferimento se decidiamo di partecipare, a meno che accettino link a tutti i nostri mezzi. Nella descrizione della comunità sicuramente se ne possono mettere quanti vogliamo, è quello di riferimento che mi spiazza. Vedremo di premere sui link multipli  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbr

randomaze: proprio catalyst è il tool che vogliamo usare per il nostro live-cd   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

io però mi occuperò dei tool di installazione di Gentoo, come il partizionamento, la copia del sistema operativo, la scelta delle flags etc...  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Cosa ne pensate? 
> 
> Me gusta 
> 
> Lascio però la parola ai responsabili dei due siti. Di certo una bella collaborazione tra le tre realtà attuali (gechi, gentoo.it e gentoo-italia) sarebbe splendido; non che già non si collabori, ma aumentarla diversificando contemporaneamente compiti e peculiarità sarebbe molto bello 

 

Gusta anche a me, mi sembra un'ottima idea, avete il mio pieno appoggio e tutte le risorse e l'aiuto che riesco a mettere a disposizione su gentoo-italia.   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gusta anche a me, mi sembra un'ottima idea, avete il mio pieno appoggio e tutte le risorse e l'aiuto che riesco a mettere a disposizione su gentoo-italia.  

 

Si, oltre al tuo pieno appoggio magari occorrerebbe anche l'appoggio della comunità...  :Wink: 

My 2c:

Io vedrei bene una situazione in cui gentoo-italia ospita news e micro-howto (come quello postato da fedeliallalinea, magari dopo un passaggio sul forum per "beta-testing") e gentoo.it ospita documentazione più corposa.

Con i due siti che si linkano a vicenda (chessò un indice di gentoo.it su gentoo-italia e viceversa).

Ma:

1. Dovremmo sentire il parere di Morellik, almeno per il discorso degli indici incrociati dei siti e per un eventuale coordinamento

2. Ci vogliono autori/revisori per gentoo.it.

3. Ci vogliono autori per gentoo-italia.org.

Riguardo ai punti 2/3 io ci sono. Altri?

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io vedrei bene una situazione in cui gentoo-italia ospita news e micro-howto (come quello postato da fedeliallalinea, magari dopo un passaggio sul forum per "beta-testing") e gentoo.it ospita documentazione più corposa.
> 
> Con i due siti che si linkano a vicenda (chessò un indice di gentoo.it su gentoo-italia e viceversa)

 

Io farei si che uno dei due siti si occupi anche degli ebuild autoprodotti, delle varie utility che la gente del forum ogni tanto propone e tutte queste cosine carine.

In sintesi, uno dei due siti si concentrerebbe più sulla doc (faq, traduzioni, guide autoprodotte etc), l'altro su contenuti tecnici come ebuild, programmi, tips&tricks, news e che altro.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Ci vogliono autori/revisori per gentoo.it
> 
> 3. Ci vogliono autori per gentoo-italia.org

 

Per la traduzione della doc io collaboro già, quindi non posso che confermare l'impegno. Per il resto se mi venisse lo spunto per qualche breve howto (tipo quello che avevo fatto sulle schede wireless qui sul forum), faq o avessi qualcosa da segnalare ovviamente lo proporrei a chi di dovere  :Smile: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io farei si che uno dei due siti si occupi anche degli ebuild autoprodotti, delle varie utility che la gente del forum ogni tanto propone e tutte queste cosine carine.
> 
> In sintesi, uno dei due siti si concentrerebbe più sulla doc (faq, traduzioni, guide autoprodotte etc), l'altro su contenuti tecnici come ebuild, programmi, tips&tricks, news e che altro.
> ...

 

Mmm si ma quale dei due si occupa di cosa?

Per esempio si potrebbe iniziare a postare i vari tips che appaiono spesso nel forum (e poi giacciono dimenticati nel campo search   :Sad: ) nelle apposite sezioni.

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Mmm si ma quale dei due si occupa di cosa?

 

Bhe, questa è una cosa che dovete discutere tu e Morelli, per questo avevo scritto che lasciavo a voi la parola. Siete voi due i creatori e l'anima dei rispettivi siti, quindi è giusto che ne discutiate voi due e se accettate di collaborare suddividervi le rispettive responsabilità. So che non è facile rivedere i contenuti, rinunciando magari a qualche sezione o doverne creare di nuove, ma non è cmq obbligatorio. Potete anche replicare qualche contenuto, aggiungendo sezioni strettamente personali giusto per diversificare nettamente i due siti e giustificare una collaborazione. Insomma, noi stiamo buttando lì qualche proposta (sempre tutte con targa "imho"), ma spetta a voi due la parola ultima, siete voi i boss del settore  :Wink: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Beh la proposta di randomaze non era male. Il mio sito ad esempio è più adatto per faq, news e tips o mini howto (visto che si possono inserire direttamente dall'utente), gentoo.it magari andrebbe meglio per guide e x gli ebuild fatti dalla comunità. 

Ho cmq mandato una mail a morellik per invitarlo nella discussione.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Beh la proposta di randomaze non era male. Il mio sito ad esempio è più adatto per faq, news e tips o mini howto (visto che si possono inserire direttamente dall'utente), gentoo.it magari andrebbe meglio per guide e x gli ebuild fatti dalla comunità. 
> 
> Ho cmq mandato una mail a morellik per invitarlo nella discussione.

 

Grazie  :Smile: 

Preciso che anche le mie proposte sono taggate "IMHO" e che per prima cosa rispetto incondizionatamente l'opinione dei creatori dei siti

----------

## morellik

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Beh la proposta di randomaze non era male. Il mio sito ad esempio è più adatto per faq, news e tips o mini howto (visto che si possono inserire direttamente dall'utente), gentoo.it magari andrebbe meglio per guide e x gli ebuild fatti dalla comunità. 
> 
> Ho cmq mandato una mail a morellik per invitarlo nella discussione.

 

Eccomi, 

sono d'accordo chiaramente sulla collaborazione attiva di tutta la comunità.

Sono  d'accordo anche sulla differenziazione dei contenuti vista la natura

e la tecnologia dei rispettivi siti (gentoo.it non ha praticamente tecnologia   :Wink:  ).

Ora vado a mangiare che c'ho una fame belva.

Sicci sente dopo.

CIauz

morellik

----------

## morellik

Cari ragazzi,

non ve ne può fregà de meno, ma me ne vado a casa e 

siccome non ho nessun collegamento ad internet,

non vedro' il forum se non lunedi'.

Quindi non mi tacciate per uno scansafatiche e asociale   :Wink: 

Buon fine settimana all'intera comunita'.

CIauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Quindi non mi tacciate per uno scansafatiche e asociale   

 

E chi lo pensa??

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Quindi non mi tacciate per uno scansafatiche e asociale    
> 
> E chi lo pensa??

 

Beh forse lo ha detto per il proseguimenti di questo 3d  :Wink: 

...ma lunedì lo ritiro su io per continuare  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## morellik

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *morellik wrote:*   Quindi non mi tacciate per uno scansafatiche e asociale    
> 
> E chi lo pensa?? 
> 
> Beh forse lo ha detto per il proseguimenti di questo 3d 
> ...

 

Infatti, volevo farvi sapere che la discussione deve continuare, 

e il fatto che non avrei risposto era solo perche' non avevo 

piu' possibilita' di collegamento.   :Wink: 

Ora sono connesso (anche il cervello, credo...) e tra una cosa e l'altra possiamo riprendere

da dove eravamo rimasti.

morellik

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Ora sono connesso (anche il cervello, credo...) e tra una cosa e l'altra possiamo riprendere
> 
> da dove eravamo rimasti.
> 
> morellik

 

Ci sono anche io, e provo a fare alcune proposte:

1. Gentoo-Italia mette a disposizioni le categorie "gechi" e "gentoo.it" per le veline delle news relative ai siti in questione. Va da se che chi mette la news nel sito spenda qualche secondo e un taglia e incolla per inviare la news su gentoo-italia.

2. Gentoo-Italia mette a disposizioni la categoria "sicurezza" per ospitare la velina che rimanda alla pagina di gentoo.it con i dettagli. Vale il discorso del taglia e incolla di prima

3. Gentoo.it e Gechi.it "restituiscono il favore" ospitando (se tecnicamente/umanamente possibile) i feed rss di gentoo-italia o mettendo comunque in evidenza alcune cose disponibili sugli altri siti.

3 Gentoo-Italia mette una categoria relativa al forum ove indicare discussioni interessanti (ad esempio il 3d di qualche giorno fa dove si discute di vpn). 

4. Per la gestione di futuri articoli sará un discorso tra i gestori dei siti

e l'autore stesso del documento (una casella di mail/Mailing list per sottomettere materiale?) ma una news da mettere in gentoo-italia (con il link all'articolo/notizia) ci vorrebbe

5. Script e Programmi g-powered. Sinceramente non so... ci sono verie considerazioni di spazio hosting e simili. L'ottimo (forse) sarebbe che l'autore prepari anche una paginetta html acessibile come www.sito_di_riferimento/script ma potrebbe generare problemi per l'aggiornamento/evoluzione

6. Partecipazione al concorso: Dato che le iscrizioni hanno termine alla fine di maggio direi di iniziare con il coordinamento e, nella seconda metà di aprile iscriverci (cioè presentare una situazione tendente al consolidamento e non un coordinamento embrionale...).

Per concludere, penso che sia buona cosa partecipare in ogni caso, anche se non pensiamo di vincere abbiamo una opportunità di far conoscere gentoo e noi  :Wink: 

Naturalmente se ho scritto cose strane, irrealizzabili o stupidaggini ditelo pure!

P.S. Per un discorso di "patti chiari amicizia lunga" direi di chiarire da subito se, nell'eventualità di vincere, i gechi parteciparanno o meno con quote alla manutenzione economica di gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Non mi pare tu abbia detto cavolate, anzi, mi sembra una buona idea. 

Morellik che ne pensi?

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ci sono anche io, e provo a fare alcune proposte:
> 
> 1. Gentoo-Italia mette a disposizioni le categorie "gechi" e "gentoo.it" per le veline delle news relative ai siti in questione. Va da se che chi mette la news nel sito spenda qualche secondo e un taglia e incolla per inviare la news su gentoo-italia.
> ...

 

Si può fare, quindi sarebbero due sezioni gestite ripettivamente dal ito dei gechi e da gentoo.it?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Gentoo-Italia mette a disposizioni la categoria "sicurezza" per ospitare la velina che rimanda alla pagina di gentoo.it con i dettagli. Vale il discorso del taglia e incolla di prima
> 
> 

 

Già c'è la categoria sicurezza, potrebbe esser gestita da entrambi, ovvero una categoria incorociata, di modo che sia sempre aggiornata su entrambi i siti

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3 Gentoo-Italia mette una categoria relativa al forum ove indicare discussioni interessanti (ad esempio il 3d di qualche giorno fa dove si discute di vpn). 
> 
> 

 

Si può fare, anche se qualcuno dovrebbe darmi una mano qualcuno a gestirla, non stò sempre sul forum....

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Script e Programmi g-powered. Sinceramente non so... ci sono verie considerazioni di spazio hosting e simili. L'ottimo (forse) sarebbe che l'autore prepari anche una paginetta html acessibile come www.sito_di_riferimento/script ma potrebbe generare problemi per l'aggiornamento/evoluzione
> 
> 

 

Per il momento non ho prob di spazio, e cmq di solito i prog sono piccoli, quindi si potrebbe continuare come ora, con le sezione aggiornate sui due siti.

----------

## morellik

Mi pare un'ottimo punto di partenza.

Sono d'accordo con tutti i punti messi in evidenza.

E direi anch'io di partecipare comunque per fare pubblicita' a Gentoo.

PP.SS.

Se vinciamo, parlo per me, lascerei il premio alla comunita' dei gechi. Per ora Aruba prende ancora poco per l'affitto e me lo posso ancora permettere   :Wink: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PP.SS.
> 
> Se vinciamo, parlo per me, lascerei il premio alla comunita' dei gechi. Per ora Aruba prende ancora poco per l'affitto e me lo posso ancora permettere  
> ...

 

Idem   :Wink: 

Creo le due apposite sezioni, (gechi e gentoo.it). Volevo poi invitare tutti quanti a postare sia sul forum sia su gentoo-italia i vari tips e mini-howto, che vengono proposti spesso nel forum

P.S. Se avete dei loghi da mandarmi per le due sezioni sono bene accetti, per esempio per i gechi potrebbe andar bene il logo, per gentoo.it non saprei

----------

## morellik

Ok, fatemi capire, che sono un po' duro di coccia....

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Ci sono anche io, e provo a fare alcune proposte:
> 
> 1. Gentoo-Italia mette a disposizioni le categorie "gechi" e "gentoo.it" per le veline delle news relative ai siti in questione. Va da se che chi mette la news nel sito spenda qualche secondo e un taglia e incolla per inviare la news su gentoo-italia.
> ...

 

Quindi, se metto una news su gentoo.it, la mettero' anche su gentoo-italia o le inviero' in

qualche forma?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Gentoo-Italia mette a disposizioni la categoria "sicurezza" per ospitare la velina che rimanda alla pagina di gentoo.it con i dettagli. Vale il discorso del taglia e incolla di prima
> 
> 

  *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Già c'è la categoria sicurezza, potrebbe esser gestita da entrambi, ovvero una categoria incorociata, di modo che sia sempre aggiornata su entrambi i siti
> 
> 

 

Anche in questo caso, nel momento che aggiorno la categoria sicurezza, andro' anche ad aggiornarla su gentoo-italia io me medesimo?

Tenete presente che io non ho niente di tecnologicamente automatizzato, da buon vecchio

utente di shell e console, uso solo html e faccio tutto il lavoro by hand.

Non ho voluto mettere phpnuke o cose simili per non entrare in conflitto con gentoo-italia,

che fra l'altro è un ottimo portale IMHO,

mi piace troppo l'idea di riuscire a creare una comunita' come sta emergendo, di collaborazioni

aperte, senza interessi e dove vengono offerte info e servizi leggermente diversi così

da accontentare tutti  :Razz: 

Ciauz 

morellik

----------

## shev

Concordo con tutto quello che avete detto. Abbiamo tempo per organizzarci per bene, quindi ne può uscire davvero un'ottima cosa, indipendentemente dal concorso  :Very Happy: 

Ovviamente se serve qualcuno che segnali topic degni di nota sono a disposizione, tanto leggo quasi tutti i giorni tutti i messaggi, non ci vuole molto a mandare una mail con la segnalazione o inserire un link sui siti.

/me sempre più in adorazione di Gentoo e della sua comunità

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi io su gechi.it cosa dovrei mettere esattamante? Dite e io faccio  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Quindi, se metto una news su gentoo.it, la mettero' anche su gentoo-italia o le inviero' in qualche forma?
> 
> 

 

L'idea che avevo era quella di "trovare un sistema semplice adottabile in tempi rapidi", quindi si, da te medesimo dovresti mettere un breve richiamo alla pagina su gentoo.it. In alternativa si può inviare una mail a me o a qualcun altro che la mette su gentoo-italia. Stesso discorso per i gechi.

Insomma una cosa tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo.it presenta un nuovo articolo per creare runlevel personalizzati
> 
> 

 

Una cosa un poco più complessa potrebbe essere fatta con un lettore di feed rss, a quel punto si potrebbe mettere la news solo su gentoo-italia e filtrare la categoria "gentoo.it". In questa maniera il motore di news potrebbe essere unicamente quello di gentoo-italia.

Però occorre trovare un buon feed reader, utile anche (come ho detto nell'altro post) per far apparire le ultime news di gentoo-italia su altri siti. Appena ho un poco di tempo guardo in giro...  

Anche per la sicurezza proponevo un discorso di veline tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Trovata vulnerabilità kernel. Su [UTL=http://www.gentoo.it/doc/sicurezza.html#kernel3]gentoo.it[/URL]
> 
> 

 

anche se in effetti andrebbe trovato un punto d'incontro tra le categorie sicurezza dei due siti... unificarle in qualche modo per evitare doppioni (identica lista sui due siti) oppure si potrebbero differenziare (uno potrebbe trattare esclusivamente delle vulnerabilità GLSA e l'altro si occupa del "resto del mondo"... in questo caso gentoo-italia veicola quelle di gentoo.it e tratta in esteso le proprie)

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quindi io su gechi.it cosa dovrei mettere esattamante? Dite e io faccio  .

 

Credo nulla, si continua come adesso. Il gechi non ha grandi contenuti, si occupa principalmente degli eventi e della loro organizzazione. Quindi più che linkare contenuti o news degli altri due siti credo sia l'opposto: sono gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org che segnalano news o nuovi eventi del gechi.

Il gechi è come se fosse una sezione degli altri due siti. 

Questo come "teoria". Da un punto di vista tecnico se serve creare qualcosa di particolare anche per il gechi per facilitare la comunicazione tra i siti, lo scambio di news e così via basta chiedere e fedeliallalinea e il tec-team realizzano  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: ovviamente parto dal presupposto che sul sito del gechi è inutile mettere news di sicurezza, del rilascio della nuova versione di kde e cose simili. Non rientrano nelle attività del gechi e ci pensate già ottimamente voi  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: ovviamente parto dal presupposto che sul sito del gechi è inutile mettere news di sicurezza, del rilascio della nuova versione di kde e cose simili. Non rientrano nelle attività del gechi e ci pensate già ottimamente voi 

 

Ovvio sarebbe inutile abbiamo gia' due siti bellissimi che fanno questo  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## morellik

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Quindi, se metto una news su gentoo.it, la mettero' anche su gentoo-italia o le inviero' in qualche forma?
> 
>  
> 
> L'idea che avevo era quella di "trovare un sistema semplice adottabile in tempi rapidi", quindi si, da te medesimo dovresti mettere un breve richiamo alla pagina su gentoo.it. In alternativa si può inviare una mail a me o a qualcun altro che la mette su gentoo-italia. Stesso discorso per i gechi.
> ...

 

Ok.  Per questo nessun problema. Al limite possiamo trovare un canale preferenziale dove

poter eventualmente discutere o inviare news (ML, mail,...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Una cosa un poco più complessa potrebbe essere fatta con un lettore di feed rss, a quel punto si potrebbe mettere la news solo su gentoo-italia e filtrare la categoria "gentoo.it". In questa maniera il motore di news potrebbe essere unicamente quello di gentoo-italia.
> 
> Però occorre trovare un buon feed reader, utile anche (come ho detto nell'altro post) per far apparire le ultime news di gentoo-italia su altri siti. Appena ho un poco di tempo guardo in giro...  
> ...

 

Aspetto tue news per questo campo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche per la sicurezza proponevo un discorso di veline tipo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Credo l'ultima sia la migliore. Io mi sono occupato sempre delle vulnerabilità GLSA e non 

del "resto del mondo" , forse potremmo  continuare in questo modo vista anche la

tecnologia dietro i due siti.

morellik

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Eccomi qua, rispondo in questo post per rispondere un pò a tutti.

Sono dacordo sul fatto di lasciare news e articoli su gentoo.it e gentoo-italia, e non su gechi.it. 

Per morellik che chiedeva come mettere le news: puoi o inserirle direttamente o mandarle a me via email. Mentre tu puoi prenderle o dal feed rss presente nel sito (se hai un lettore, tipo knewsticker, o un plugin x gkrellm) oppure se preferisci te le invio via mail. Per il feed reader nel sito se ne trovano parecchi scritti in javascript in giro, o anche in php, dò un'occhiata e vi faccio sapere.

Per i post interessanti sul forum randomaze ne ha inserito uno su gentoo-italia. Si potrebbe d'ora in avanti procedere in questo modo, ovvero con qualcuno che si occupa di segnalare un thread particolarmente interessante che si stà svolgendo sul forum. Magari mettiamo che li segnali tu Shev?

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Per i post interessanti sul forum randomaze ne ha inserito uno su gentoo-italia. Si potrebbe d'ora in avanti procedere in questo modo, ovvero con qualcuno che si occupa di segnalare un thread particolarmente interessante che si stà svolgendo sul forum. Magari mettiamo che li segnali tu Shev?

 

Ok, per me va bene. Se poi anche randomaze vuole farlo va bene uguale. Ma come procediamo: li segnalo a qualcuno di voi in mail o li inserisco direttamente io come news o che altro?

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, per me va bene. Se poi anche randomaze vuole farlo va bene uguale. Ma come procediamo: li segnalo a qualcuno di voi in mail o li inserisco direttamente io come news o che altro?

 

Puoi inserirli direttamente come news    :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per morellik che chiedeva come mettere le news: puoi o inserirle direttamente o mandarle a me via email. Mentre tu puoi prenderle o dal feed rss presente nel sito (se hai un lettore, tipo knewsticker, o un plugin x gkrellm) oppure se preferisci te le invio via mail. Per il feed reader nel sito se ne trovano parecchi scritti in javascript in giro, o anche in php, dò un'occhiata e vi faccio sapere.
> 
> 

 

Nel caso potrebbe essere opportuno modificare i feed di gentoo-italia in modo che diano anche lo "storytext" (o una breve introduzione allo stesso).

Stavo dando un occhiata a quello che si trova in giro sperando di recuperarne uno semplice e minimalista ma per adesso ho trovato cose di dimensioni impossibili che leggono e aggregano qualsiasi cosa... Ibanez-RgX hai visto qualcosa di meglio?

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel caso potrebbe essere opportuno modificare i feed di gentoo-italia in modo che diano anche lo "storytext" (o una breve introduzione allo stesso).
> 
> 

 

Appena ho un'attimo provvedo.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stavo dando un occhiata a quello che si trova in giro sperando di recuperarne uno semplice e minimalista ma per adesso ho trovato cose di dimensioni impossibili che leggono e aggregano qualsiasi cosa... Ibanez-RgX hai visto qualcosa di meglio?

 

Nulla di realmente usabile, solo robaccia in javascript, o java. Proverò a cercare meglio

----------

## randomaze

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Nulla di realmente usabile, solo robaccia in javascript, o java. Proverò a cercare meglio

 

...mi sa che finiremo per scrivere qualche riga di codice php dedicata a gentoo-italia  :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...mi sa che finiremo per scrivere qualche riga di codice php dedicata a gentoo-italia ...

 

Probabile, ma cavolo quando non mi servivano ne trovavo a iosa....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> anche se in effetti andrebbe trovato un punto d'incontro tra le categorie sicurezza dei due siti... unificarle in qualche modo per evitare doppioni (identica lista sui due siti) oppure si potrebbero differenziare (uno potrebbe trattare esclusivamente delle vulnerabilità GLSA e l'altro si occupa del "resto del mondo"... in questo caso gentoo-italia veicola quelle di gentoo.it e tratta in esteso le proprie) 
> 
> Credo l'ultima sia la migliore. Io mi sono occupato sempre delle vulnerabilità GLSA e non del "resto del mondo" , forse potremmo  continuare in questo modo vista anche la tecnologia dietro i due siti.
> ...

 

Mi son perso qualcosa oppure mi sembra che il coordinamento é venuto meno alla prima vulnerabilità?  :Razz: 

Per il discorso dei feed RSS: ho trovato un coso interessante: questo, 8K di php e una semplcie chiamata a funzione. Da una prova rapida in locale pare funzionare... ma la prova su aruba é fallita (ovvero apparentemente riceve un flusso vuoto. Ma sul PC vedo che il flusso va bene....). Non vorrei che aruba si comporti in maniera anomala quando si tratta di pagine che fanno chiamate all'esterno.

Qualcuno ha maggiori informazioni?

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il discorso dei feed RSS: ho trovato un coso interessante: questo, 8K di php e una semplcie chiamata a funzione. 
> 
> 

 

Non sembra niente male

Qualcuno lo può provare sui feed di gentoo-italia?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da una prova rapida in locale pare funzionare... ma la prova su aruba é fallita (ovvero apparentemente riceve un flusso vuoto. Ma sul PC vedo che il flusso va bene....). Non vorrei che aruba si comporti in maniera anomala quando si tratta di pagine che fanno chiamate all'esterno.
> 
> Qualcuno ha maggiori informazioni?

 

E se invece hai il file rss in locale e lo passi al parser dà lo stesso problema?

----------

## randomaze

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> E se invece hai il file rss in locale e lo passi al parser dà lo stesso problema?

 

Se il file rss si trova in locale invece non da problemi da nessuna parte.

Ho fatto un paio di esperimenti. Se la chiamata viene fatta sul file remoto il flusso é vuoto, non solo su aruba ma anche sul mio PC  :Sad: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   E se invece hai il file rss in locale e lo passi al parser dà lo stesso problema? 
> 
> Se il file rss si trova in locale invece non da problemi da nessuna parte.
> 
> Ho fatto un paio di esperimenti. Se la chiamata viene fatta sul file remoto il flusso é vuoto, non solo su aruba ma anche sul mio PC 

 

Lo so, è un problema del mio rss   :Confused: 

Stò cercando di risolvere, appena riesco vi informo

----------

## randomaze

Direi che siamo in concorso  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?section=200&view=38

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Linux
> 
> In concorso nelle categorie: Migliore Community
> ...

 

EDIT:

ancora lu_zero (oltre al catalyst e alla community):

http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?section=200&view=16

e il CMS di abaddon83:

http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?section=200&view=32

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Direi che siamo in concorso 
> 
> http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?section=200&view=38
> 
> 

 

Si potrebbe segnalare a lu_zero di far presente che ci sono i tre famosi siti (gentoo.it/gentoo-italia.org/gechi.it) che affiancano e collaborano per il bene della comunità Gentoo. Visto che danno importanza "all'italianità" della comunità, di certo gioverebbe alla candidatura menzionare tali fonti esplicitamente.

Ci pensa uno di voi a contattare lu_zero? Se non si offre nessuno faccio io, no problem.

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si potrebbe segnalare a lu_zero di far presente che ci sono i tre famosi siti (gentoo.it/gentoo-italia.org/gechi.it) che affiancano e collaborano per il bene della comunità Gentoo. Visto che danno importanza "all'italianità" della comunità, di certo gioverebbe alla candidatura menzionare tali fonti esplicitamente.
> 
> Ci pensa uno di voi a contattare lu_zero? Se non si offre nessuno faccio io, no problem.

 

In linea di massima penso debba farlo qualcuno dei gestori dei tre siti summenzionati.... oppure qualcuno che lo sente in IRC potrebbe segnalargli il topic.

Altrimenti gli segnalo il topic io via mail (sperando di indovinare l'indirizzo  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

